# ABIT Fatal1ty AA8XE



## W1zzard (May 9, 2005)

Abit, one of the top manufacturers for enthusiast motherboards, has asked the Pro-Gamer Jonathan Fatal1ty Wendel for ideas on making a top-notch gaming board.
The Fatal1ty AA8XE is an awesome overclocking motherboard for Intel Pentium 4 LGA775, it offers loads of features geared towards the hardware enthusiast and gamers. We could overclock our P4 CPU by over 50% for a final clock of 4514 MHz @ 323 FSB.

*Show full review*


----------



## user21 (Jun 18, 2011)

2005 :/ thats way long back


----------

